# Romance...



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Weve got a right little romance going on here at the moment! This buck has absolutely doted on his girlfriend for 2 weeks now. He grooms her almost constantly, he tucks her up in the nest (making well sure she has enough bedding even when shes too hot and spitting it back out :lol: ) and he even takes food to her and basically feeds her-even all his favourite treats like mealworms and cornflakes. Aaah!

Just thought Id share :lol: While its cute its still rather frustrating that hes doing everything but what hes supposed to with her :roll: Silly thing


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i love this,  x


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We also have a few bucks that do this! :lol:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

What about taking them out and putting a rival male in the cage for a few minutes to scent everything then popping them back. Buck rats sometimes get into pipe and slippers mode and a rival's smell sometimes helps


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

All my bucks take good care of their families, my mice are kept mostly in groups, and the males stay with the groups even through birth and raising of the babies, and they do such a good job!
Its fascinating watching the males act like mothers, they collect lost babies and take them back to the nest, and collect nesting material and tuck everyone in, some even give me warning nips if i go in, to tell me its his family and 'no touchy!' :lol:

Although i must say out of the two, rats males make excellent daddies, they play with the young and everything its just magical to watch


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Velvet_Meece said:


> the males stay with the groups even through birth and raising of the babies, and they do such a good job!


How do you prevent the doe from being bred back to soon if the male stays with her?

My buck Moose is a real charmer with one do he does everything for her but not with the other doe in the same group.


----------

